# Hi from Asheville, NC



## Dana Hallfors (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Brothers, glad I found this site and looking forward to conversing with you all. I am a Vietnam Veteran, retired and living in N.C. but originally from Massachusetts. My hobbies are website design for Veteran websites and scripting along with building and flying electric RC airplanes.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome sir!  What GL/LODGE do u hail from?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dana Hallfors (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi, my grand lodge "Grand Lodge of North Carolina, USA" - http://grandlodge-nc.org/ 
Our local lodge is Swannanoa, NC Lodge # 561, small lodge of 80 members but we have fun and enjoy ourselves. I have a good friend who we converse quite a lot and lives in Alstonville, NSW, Australia but unfortunately I have never been there.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 4, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Aug 4, 2016)

Dana Hallfors said:


> Hi Brothers, glad I found this site and looking forward to conversing with you all. I am a Vietnam Veteran, retired and living in N.C. but originally from Massachusetts. My hobbies are website design for Veteran websites and scripting along with building and flying electric RC airplanes.


Welcome to the site brother I was born in Wilson  , NC  grew up in Kenly I now live in Florida glad to have you here from the tobacco state


----------



## Bloke (Aug 4, 2016)

Dana Hallfors said:


> Hi, my grand lodge "Grand Lodge of North Carolina, USA" - http://grandlodge-nc.org/
> Our local lodge is Swannanoa, NC Lodge # 561, small lodge of 80 members but we have fun and enjoy ourselves. I have a good friend who we converse quite a lot and lives in Alstonville, NSW, Australia but unfortunately I have never been there.



Greetings from Melbourne Australia


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 4, 2016)

Greetings and welcome Brother!


----------



## Randy81 (Aug 5, 2016)

Welcome, Brother! Thanks for your service, it's always nice to meet a fellow veteran.


----------



## Dana Hallfors (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you all for a nice welcome


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 7, 2016)

Greetings from the Left Coast.


----------



## goomba (Aug 7, 2016)

Welcome to the site.  While on vacation in Ashville I was able to get a tour of your lodge building about 4 years ago!  You live in a beautiful area.


----------



## Companion Joe (Aug 28, 2016)

Welcome. I am from just right across the state line in Tennessee. We host the annual Mountain Top degree. Perhaps you have been. I visit Veritas Lodge and the Asheville York Rite bodies from time to time.


----------



## Jon D. (Aug 29, 2016)

Dana Hallfors said:


> Hi Brothers, glad I found this site and looking forward to conversing with you all. I am a Vietnam Veteran, retired and living in N.C. but originally from Massachusetts. My hobbies are website design for Veteran websites and scripting along with building and flying electric RC airplanes.



Welcome to the forum, Mr. Hallfors!  I'd love to talk RC shop with you   I enjoy building, modifying, driving, and flying RC fun.  Whether it be cars, trucks, or drones I have fun tinkering and toying around with technology any chance I can get.

Web and graphic design is another hobby and form of work for me so if there is anything I can assist your efforts when it comes to veteran websites then just let me know and i'd be happy to help any way I can.


----------

